# Smettetela di urlare



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2010)

*CONTESTAZIONE A BOLOGNA CONTRO I MINISTRI LA RUSSA E BONDI   *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URAdHaeqKgo

 Fare un pezzo sulla contestazione a *Marcello Dell'Utri* omettendo le sue condanne per concorso esterno in associazione mafiosa è come descrivere la ricetta per la pizza omettendo la pummarola 'ncoppa. Allo stesso modo, scrivere della contestazione a Schifani omettendone i collegamenti con esponenti di cosa nostra, per di più invocando la repressione violenta del dissenso, è esattamente la ragione per la quale (come ha detto perfino Berlusconi ieri ad Atreju, ovviamente invertendo l'ordine degli addendi) la lettura dei giornali è al livello di Tunisi. 

Per questo me la sono presa con Pierluigi Battista, e il sondaggio di Byoblu.Com "Io esisto, e sono indignato" mi ha dato ragione: oltre mille votanti e il *100%* secco di adesioni.

Detto questo, mi chiedo quando la smetteremo di assistere a scene come quella della contestazione di Bologna documentata nel video, che ho ricevuto via email con il seguente soggetto: "*Una cittadina viene caricata dalla polizia!!*". Se chiamate _carica _quella, allora francamente fatevi vedere da uno bravo. Non si può mettersi costantemente a urlare a casa d'altri, sia pure su suolo pubblico, e poi pretendere che non arrivi mai nessuno ad allontanarvi.

 Se tutte le energie spese per andare a rompere le balle venissero utilizzate per costruire programmi, idee, incontri, feste... allora forse la gente avrebbe una valida alternativa agli incontri domenicali del Pdl e al faccione di La Russa. E magari a qualcuno sorgerebbe il dubbio che dall'altra parte della barricata, oltre i confini del berlusconismo, ci sia qualcosa di interessante.

 Per convincere bisogna comunicare. Per comunicare bisogna dialogare. Per dialogare bisogna smettere di urlare. Ma è così difficile?

http://www.byoblu.com/post/2010/09/13/Smettetela-di-urlare.aspx


----------



## xfactor (15 Settembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_C5CyHIBec&feature=related


Democrazia di sinistra!


E adesso un pò di sano comunismo!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV8F20_R8lY


----------



## xfactor (15 Settembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcjYcEKF3PE


Questa è invece per te , ma non innamorarti di me sono troppo incasinato!


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> Democrazia di sinistra!
> *
> 
> E adesso un pò di sano comunismo!*
> ...



Veramente lui si definisce anarchico :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcjYcEKF3PE
> 
> Questa è invece per te , ma non innamorarti di me sono troppo incasinato!



... come e' facile per "loro" prenderVI per il culo :cooldue:.


----------



## xfactor (16 Settembre 2010)

provo con questa..............


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsxFpH-6568



:gabinetto:

cazzo aspetta ti cerco anche dei fiori!


----------



## xfactor (16 Settembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTOX3naWv3Q&feature=fvw


??????????????????


che fammo?


----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> ??????????????????
> 
> 
> che fammo?



:cooldue: io ti ringrazio, sei molto gentile  ... ma cosa ci azzecca quello che posti, con il titolo del 3d: *CONTESTAZIONE A BOLOGNA CONTRO I MINISTRI LA RUSSA E BONDI   *





*MAH!*

:singleeye:​


----------



## xfactor (16 Settembre 2010)

credo che tutti abbiano diritto di contestare , ma non di disturbare.Può piacere o non piacere quello che dicono ma è giusto che possano dirlo.
Il mondo stà cambiando troppo velocemente le bugie alle volte diventano realtà, e viceversa. 
Il video che ti ho postato ( quello del pseudosindacalista contestato) ne è la prova. Il letta ( ex socialista) che difende il CISL Bonanni che a sua volta dovrebbe difendere i lavoratori , che invece difende la FIAT ...... mah...... sinceramente sono un pò confuso!

L'altro video invece rappresenta il 68 ( circa) 

Questa domenica in Settembre non sarebbe pesata così,  
l' estate finiva più "nature" vent' anni fa o giù di lì... 
Con l' incoscienza dentro al basso ventre e alcuni audaci, in tasca "l'Unità",  
la paghi tutta, e a prezzi d' inflazione, quella che chiaman la maturità... 

Ma tu non sei cambiata di molto anche se adesso è al vento quello che 
io per vederlo ci ho impiegato tanto filosofando pure sui perchè, 
ma tu non sei cambiata di tanto e se cos' è un orgasmo ora lo sai 
potrai capire i miei vent' anni allora, i quasi cento adesso capirai... 

Portavo allora un eskimo innocente dettato solo dalla povertà,  
non era la rivolta permanente: diciamo che non c' era e tanto fa. 
Portavo una coscienza immacolata che tu tendevi a uccidere, però  
inutilmente ti ci sei provata con foto di famiglia o paletò... 

E quanto son cambiato da allora e l'eskimo che conoscevi tu 
lo porta addosso mio fratello ancora e tu lo porteresti e non puoi più, 
bisogna saper scegliere in tempo, non arrivarci per contrarietà: 
tu giri adesso con le tette al vento, io ci giravo già vent' anni fa! 

Ricordi fui con te a Santa Lucia, al portico dei Servi per Natale, 
credevo che Bologna fosse mia: ballammo insieme all' anno o a Carnevale. 
Lasciammo allora tutti e due un qualcuno che non ne fece un dramma o non lo so, 
ma con i miei maglioni ero a disagio e mi pesava quel tuo paletò... 

Ma avevo la rivolta fra le dita, dei soldi in tasca niente e tu lo sai 
e mi pagavi il cinema stupita e non ti era toccato farlo mai! 
Perchè mi amavi non l' ho mai capito così diverso da quei tuoi cliché, 
perchè fra i tanti, bella, che hai colpito ti sei gettata addosso proprio a me... 

Infatti i fiori della prima volta non c' erano già più nel sessantotto, 
scoppiava finalmente la rivolta oppure in qualche modo mi ero rotto, 
tu li aspettavi ancora, ma io già urlavo che Dio era morto, a monte, ma però 
contro il sistema anch' io mi ribellavo cioè, sognando Dylan e i provos... 

E Gianni, ritornato da Londra, a lungo ci parlò dell' LSD, 
tenne una quasi conferenza colta sul suo viaggio di nozze stile freak 
e noi non l' avevamo mai fatto e noi che non l' avremmo fatto mai, 
quell' erba ci cresceva tutt' attorno, per noi crescevan solo i nostri guai... 

Forse ci consolava far l' amore, ma precari in quel senso si era già 
un buco da un amico, un letto a ore su cui passava tutta la città. 
L'amore fatto alla "boia d' un Giuda" e al freddo in quella stanza di altri e spoglia: 
vederti o non vederti tutta nuda era un fatto di clima e non di voglia! 

E adesso che potremmo anche farlo e adesso che problemi non ne ho, 
che nostalgia per quelli contro un muro o dentro a un cine o là dove si può... 
E adesso che sappiam quasi tutto e adesso che problemi non ne hai, 
per nostalgia, lo rifaremmo in piedi scordando la moquette stile e l'Hi-Fi... 

Diciamolo per dire, ma davvero si ride per non piangere perchè 
se penso a quella che eri, a quel che ero, che compassione che ho per me e per te. 
Eppure a volte non mi spiacerebbe essere quelli di quei tempi là, 
sarà per aver quindici anni in meno o avere tutto per possibilità... 

Perchè a vent' anni è tutto ancora intero, perchè a vent' anni è tutto chi lo sa, 
a vent'anni si è stupidi davvero, quante balle si ha in testa a quell' età, 
oppure allora si era solo noi non c' entra o meno quella gioventù:  
di discussioni, caroselli, eroi quel ch'è rimasto dimmelo un po' tu... 

E questa domenica in Settembre se ne sta lentamente per finire 
come le tante via, distrattamente, a cercare di fare o di capire. 
Forse lo stan pensando anche gli amici, gli andati, i rassegnati, i soddisfatti, 
giocando a dire che si era più felici, pensando a chi s' è perso o no a quei party... 

Ed io che ho sempre un eskimo addosso uguale a quello che ricorderai, 
io, come sempre, faccio quel che posso, domani poi ci penserò se mai 
ed io ti canterò questa canzone uguale a tante che già ti cantai: 
ignorala come hai ignorato le altre e poi saran le ultime oramai...


Se hai voglia leggi il testo. 
L'ultimo video invece è l'amore che provo per te ma non dirlo a nessuno!


----------



## xfactor (16 Settembre 2010)

dimenticavo..........


dopo di là faccio un post che forse potrà interessarti.


----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> dimenticavo..........
> 
> 
> dopo di là faccio un post che forse potrà interessarti.



OK, passo e chiudo :cooldue:.


----------



## Mari' (16 Settembre 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> credo che tutti abbiano diritto di contestare , ma non di disturbare.Può piacere o non piacere quello che dicono ma è giusto che possano dirlo.
> Il mondo stà cambiando troppo velocemente le bugie alle volte diventano realtà, e viceversa.
> Il video che ti ho postato ( quello del pseudosindacalista contestato) ne è la prova. Il letta ( ex socialista) che difende il CISL Bonanni che a sua volta dovrebbe difendere i lavoratori , che invece difende la FIAT ...... mah...... sinceramente sono un pò confuso!
> 
> ...


OPSSS, dimenticavo ... io ho 64anni, stai attento, non essere troppo audace  postresti procurami un coccolone con queste rivelazioni  :rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (17 Settembre 2010)

Se sai lavare , stirare, e prendermi per la gola......., allora il mio è amore vero!

Opss..........inviami il tuo 740, 730, cud .....insomma la tua dichiarazione dei redditi e concludiamo!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (18 Settembre 2010)

*No comment!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87I8jjOdeIg


----------

